# Lotus Lily bulb breaking off



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I searched online and didn't find the info so i'm posting the question up. 

My case:
i was shifting my lotus plants around so they'll be in a better lighted location in my tank. then i noticed the small bulb attached to the green lotus breaking off. will the bulb that broke off start a new plant? will it die? will the detached lotus plant survive without the bulb?

hope you're able to provide me the answer and i thank you in advance.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure it will. I was researching the red tiger lotus recently and read that you can take the plant off the bulb and the bulb will grow a new plant most of the time. Dunno if the same species but it seems most bulb type plants do that. I just have the plant myself , didn't get the bulb with it.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Thanks john. I always check to get a bulb with the plant. Figured it'd be better to have a bulb. Guess I'll be getting another green tiger lotus.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Your very welcome Ming. Wish I would have got the bulb with mine, would love a few more of those plants lol I'll eventually get one. Lemme know if it works out, was wondering how long it takes for them to grow a new one. BTW.....Congrats on winning 1st prize in the monthly draw


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i found if you let it grow to the top, it'll proprogate in time, but the downside is, once it grows to the top and sends out floater leaf shoots, it'll keep trying even if you cut it right down to the smallest leaves only. The floater leaves are rather massive, so its not recommended with a small tank


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i've noticed that too. i started trimming my lotus down about 3/4 up the water column and now it's keeping itself in a small size. it doesn't grow out of control.

i saw your lotus pics neven. you'r lotus are the most healthiest ones i've seen locally! my barclaya longfolia are looking pretty nice themselve. the one pieces71 has has like three plantlets growing out of one bulb.seems the bulbs itself will divide on it's own.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

thanks john. i'm was surprised i won, someone told me about it. going to use the prize to resupply my fertilizers stock.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> i saw your lotus pics neven. you'r lotus are the most healthiest ones i've seen locally! my are looking pretty nice themselve. the one pieces71 has has like three plantlets growing out of one bulb.seems the bulbs itself will divide on it's own.


 Neven does have a great looking lotus. I'd like to get some of the barclaya longfolia too, was just reading that propagation is through separation of offsets from the main bulb of that one



jobber604 said:


> thanks john. i'm was surprised i won, someone told me about it. going to use the prize to resupply my fertilizers stock.


 your welcome , was kind of glad to see it was you after you sold me that filter for a great price lol


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i second and third that neven has great looking lotuses. if i can get my longfolia through offsets then i'll let you guys know--i think april's is selling them for $5/bulb. i saw it on her list of new plants last time. 

that filters gone through thick and thin; and i know it will do well for your tanks as well. i found out that the fluval edge pre-filter sponge fits perfectly with the intake strainer for my xp2 and it should also fit well with the filter you got on hand. got it for $2.99 at petsmart.

looking at your tank list, you should post some pics up as well Diztrb1.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> that filters gone through thick and thin; and i know it will do well for your tanks as well. i found out that the fluval edge pre-filter sponge fits perfectly with the intake strainer for my xp2 and it should also fit well with the filter you got on hand. got it for $2.99 at petsmart.
> 
> looking at your tank list, you should post some pics up as well Diztrb1.


that Fluval edge prefilter is what I use on all my intakes that need them. They are perfect for everything I use them on. I get them at petsmart too lol . And Im working on some vid's and pix Ming. Been a slow going process getting the tanks to where they are somewhat presentable lol Im very low budget at the moment lol , got a boss who is going away for his 3rd friggin vacation in 6 weeks... must be nice eh


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Now you have two lotus plants.


----------

